# I want to start grooming



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Long story short I went to a groomers didn't like it and wondered how and what I would need to groom herbie at home to save money and I think he'll be more comfortable with me grooming him I already wash him in with dog shampoo and conditioner and groom him with the nobbly side of the double sided brushes 


As you can see he needs a groom








Thanks from Molly and Herbie xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Herbie is lovely 

The first thing I would say is can you comb his coat right down to the skin all over as you need to be able to do that to be able to trim his coat with clippers. 

For a full groom of Molly I make sure she is combable all over, then bath and dry her (again combing and brushing as she dries) and then clip her. I started with some cheap clippers from Argos to be sure I could manage and then moved onto some decent clippers when I was sure I was going to stick with doing her myself.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You need good scissors. I have straight and curved. I have andis two speed clippers, which were not too expensive and Wahl combs. There are lots of go how tos on you tube. Just start slow at first. 
You need to wash him, I use to let then air dry, comb him out and then cut. If you do a search on here there are lots of good grooming threads.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is a link to my friends blog. She has a few how to groom articles with pictures.
http://edenorchards.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/how-to-groom-a-cockapoo/


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love that blog Donna - I will bookmark that and go through the face part slowly next time I am trimming Molly as that is the part I really struggle to get right


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh bless, he's a little cutie, but yes, the important thing is he will have to be thoroughly clean and totally matt free before any actual clipping, that is the hardest part, especially once they have an established adult coat. So making sure a comb will go through his coat is very important (missed bits often feet - can get little knots between toes, muzzle and tail)otherwise the clippers will just get caught up or the blades ruined, its not impossible to home groom but its not as easy as a lot of people think.
I would say the minimum you would need - a good shampoo, detangle conditioner, a good slicker brush and comb, good set of clippers and blade attachments. (oh and nail cutters if you don't already do that as the groomer would) and yes a couple of good pairs of scissors.
even better if you find a grooming school that does a one day session where they can teach you how to do a good job - usually around £150.
If you didn't like what the groomer did it maybe worth just discussing options with them anyway, sometimes it takes a couple of sessions for them to know what you like. Did you post any pics when he was groomed before?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Herbie needs a trim for sure, can he see anything from under that fringe? 

I started grooming my two girls. I love doing it but it is definitely hard work and takes time to find what you like and what suits your dog. I haven't had any training but I'm planning on doing some soon.

As others have said, a good range of brushes and combs is needed. I love the slicker, I do use the comb as well, I find it's good for longer hair and ensuring there are no matts down at the skin. I also like my 3 pronged matt breaker, my two get the odd felting matt or tangle and that just takes it right out. I like to run the matt breaker down the legs and feet before combing to ensure the comb doesn't catch on anything. It's a great tool. I have a nice set of clippers and a smaller clipper for the bottom area. Scissors are what I mostly use, I only really use clippers on the body and belly. My favourite scissors are my thinners and curved bullnoses. I'm getting more confident with the bigger scissors now. My next purchase will be a dryer. I have to say I think my girls look much better since I've been doing them myself. Little and often is the key.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

She just seemed very grouchy we said we bought him as a Cockapoo but some people said he might have a bit of shih tzu in him and she said is he a Cockapoo or not and asked if he gets knotted easily and said if you can't handle it have him shaved in a snooty and slightly annoyed voice when we went there all the dogs were barking we have had him groomed before but thought we might see if there's any others we like but then though why not do him at home


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

HerbieHound said:


> She just seemed very grouchy we said we bought him as a Cockapoo but some people said he might have a bit of shih tzu in him and she said is he a Cockapoo or not and asked if he gets knotted easily and said if you can't handle it have him shaved in a snooty and slightly annoyed voice when we went there all the dogs were barking we have had him groomed before but thought we might see if there's any others we like but then though why not do him at home


She doesn't sound like the right person for you. Why don't you find a different groomer? Grooming at home is a good idea if you have an interest and can get the equipment you need. As he is so long at the minute, I would probably find another groomer and get him properly groomed then just maintain him at home that way the first go wouldn't be so daunting. It would be quite a big job with how he is at the minute. Has he got matts? I often thought he looks like he has a bit of shih tzu in him. Whatever, he's very sweet.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Not all groomers will be like that - I wouldn't go back to someone like that!

Do you know anyone else who gets their dog groomed? Could you go on a recommendation?

I was very wary about taking Tilly to a groomers as I didn't want her to come back looking like a different dog, or go to somewhere where they would shut her in a cage for ages. 

I take her to Dawn (DB1) because it was evident from her beautiful Dudley that she is an excellent groomer - she lives 14 miles away from me, but it is well worth it to know that she is so lovely with Tilly and always makes her looks so gorgeous <3

Try to find a groomer with pictures and recommendations and hopefully Herbie will be much better off!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Not all groomers will be like that - I wouldn't go back to someone like that!
> 
> Do you know anyone else who gets their dog groomed? Could you go on a recommendation?
> 
> ...


aww, shucks - what do I owe you?!!


----------

